# The three hunters



## aragornlover (Jun 4, 2003)

post your fav and why to: [email protected]. There will be results!!! respond by17th June please


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 4, 2003)

I added the last two options to the poll.

I like all of them in different ways, though none of them is among my favourite characters.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jun 4, 2003)

I voted Aragorn, but I liked Legolas aswell, but i wasnt to keen on Gimli...so there ya have it


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jun 4, 2003)

I voted Aragorn without hesitation. As you may see I'm a really big fan of his.


----------



## Boromir (Jun 4, 2003)

I picked all of them because there all awesome. But by far boromir is the coolest one of them all. You probly already guest that I like him the most by my name.


----------



## Turin (Jun 5, 2003)

I picked Aragorn, I don't know why.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jun 5, 2003)

Probly Aragorn for me just because Legolas and Gimli can't say they contributed too much more to the Fellowship.


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 5, 2003)

I voted for Gimli because Aragorn was way too evil and smart and Legolas was way too boring. And the fact that I read The Hobbit and liked the Dwarves and hated the elves in it makes me like Gimli more than Legolas and feel especially glad that he got to represent the Dwarves achingly well.


----------



## Aragorn21 (Jun 5, 2003)

> Aragorn was way too evil and smart


 What??? Evil? and smart??


----------



## YayGollum (Jun 6, 2003)

What, you don't think he was smart? He is the type that I hate to admire, but still do. Argh! That's probably why he's so evil. He wanted to kill poor Smeagol! The guy didn't feel pity for him! Isn't that evil and smart? Ick. *runs away*


----------



## Eledhwen (Jun 12, 2003)

All of them! This was teamwork.


----------



## Aglarthalion (Jun 12, 2003)

I voted for Aragorn. ~


----------



## Veramir (Jun 22, 2003)

Aragorn all the way!


----------



## HLGStrider (Jun 22, 2003)

Can't help but love Aragorn. . .unless you are Yay. . .


----------

